# Tire Rack and HPI RC cars?



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

HPI getting desperate?
Tire Rack approached by a smooth talking sales person wowing them with a RTR product?

http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/rc/rc_all.jsp
Trying to move their Dash cars?
It has been a while since I've seen something like this...
Radio Shack flavored controller maybe...9V alkaline battery powering the transmitter. They don't provide many details or pictures on the website.
2WD with A-arm front suspension.

Who knows. ? !


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

David these RTR have been around for a few years now. We sell them at Hobby Town for the same price. Nice entry level car with battery and charger. Nothing special, but above a Radio Shack car, at least parts are available.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Don,

Yeah, I knew they had them for a few years. I just figured they were trying find another outlet to sell a few more to clear the inventory. Yeah, definately above a Radio Shack car...
I always thought a series of Muscle Car and Street Rod bodies selling the BRP cars as RTR through Jeg's and Summit Racing could be profitable with a little marketing and show and tell and race at one of Summit's big weekend sales; small track in the corner...
Chevy, Dodge, and Ford 3 or 5 window coupe bodies, Buick Lead Sled, Mustang Cobra, Camaro, Charger, Hemi Cuda, etc.

Does the MiniZ have these types of bodies?

RAFster
David


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

The local toy store by me has the HPI Dash cars for $89.00 US! It was my first R/C car!


----------

